# Wellenform aus jpg als Vektoren nachzeichnen, brauche dringend Hilfe!



## julchen (24. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

ich möchte das Bild (siehe Anhang) in Vektoren nachzeichnen über Corel oder einem anderen Programm.

Wer kann mir sagen wie ich das erstellen kann, super wäre vielleicht aufgrund der dringlichkeit wenn mir das jemand direkt erstellen kann und zur Verfügung stellt (ausnahmsweise).

Gruss
Julchen


----------



## cyberium (25. Januar 2006)

Also komm das is ja echt ma billig!


----------



## schurre (25. Januar 2006)

Corel Draw:
- Datei - Datei Importieren (das Orginalbild reinholen)
- Hilfsmittel Freihandkurve
- auf alle Ecken klicken (das müßten vier im grünen und 3 im blauen sein). Wenn du es richtig machst, hast ein geschlossenes Viereck und ein geschlossenes Dreieck.
- Hilfsmittel Kurve bearbeiten
- eine Kurve auswählen, alle Knoten markieren, Linientyp auf "Kurve"
- danach mit den Hilfspunkten die Kurven so verbiegen, bis sie auf das Orginal passen. Wenn das nicht geht, dann kannst du dazwischen noch zusätzliche Knotenpunkte anlegen (einfach an der entsprechenden Stelle Doppelklicken). Diese Knoten sollten auf "glatt" stehen, die anderen auf "spitz". Je weniger Knoten du hast, desto besser sieht im Normalfall die Kurve aus.
- Orginalbild löschen, fertig.


----------



## LOonIE (26. Januar 2006)

Illustrator / Freehand:

Bild platzieren und Ebene sperren.
Neue Ebene erstellen und das Bild ( jeden Swoosh für sich ) mit dem Pfadwerkzeug nachzeichnen.
Fertig....

Bei diesem Bild könntest du sogar die "Autovektorfunktion" benutzen.


----------

